# Travelling in a hurry



## Trinity23 (Mar 9, 2017)

Hi all, 

My husband is a Canadian born Australian citizen. He hold a Canadian passport and needs to travel to Italy in two weeks, he has no Australian passport, quickest he could get an appointment was for tomorrow and they can't guarantee he will get it on time. Can he travel from Australia, to Italy and back on his Canadian passport? He has been told no, by the travel office, that he would have to pay $1,000 re entry however my husband is telling me that the passport website says you can have other documents ie proof of citizenship for re-entry.


----------

